# overpriced carburetor



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Picked up a older small 2 stage Ariens ST350 for cheap.
Previous owner had attempted carb work some time ago. Choke knob missing, plastic choke shaft broken, plastic fuel elbow had been broken. Fuel line was extended and clamped to remaining part of fuel inlet. 
Starts and runs, but knew this all needed to be to fixed. Found replacement elbow (must extract old broken one. Haven't found replacement plastic choke shaft. Thought buying a new carb instead of buying replacement parts.
Checked Amazon...$472...Nope!
Just thought it was funny that they would even list such a thing at such a price. Thats all.
That's like 5 new Predator engines vs one new carburetor.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello dbert, that is a ridiculous price. Most places have the complete carb for $80-$90. Repairclinic has the replacement parts if you choose to rebuild the old carb.

Tecumseh Small Engine Choke Shaft 632373 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Got to give props to the GRUNT MAN he knows where all the good stuff is.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

repair clinic is about 25 minutes from my house, partstree.com is another place I get parts from


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Grunt.
I don't suppose you know the part number for the choke butterfly disk that attaches to the shaft by chance. All that remained of the old choke assy was the broken lower half of the shaft.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I may have any Carb Parts You Need, or a whole Carb. Send a PM with Photos, and I'll check and see what I have.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The choke "shutter" plate appears(?) to be Tecumseh part number 632372.
I could not find the part sold separately. I hope Jackmels can help you with that. The choke knob is part number 35439. Choke shaft is 632371A.
Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd feel better throwing time and money at this if it were a 5 and not a 3.5 horse. 
It's in good shape otherwise and was only $40 so worth a gamble. 
When the cost of carb parts gets high enough you start thinking about a new carb. When the carb price gets high enough you start thinking about a HF predator replacement. Especially when it's only a 3.5 horse to begin with. But then it's a dual shaft so it's not like a predator swap will be the quick and easy fix.
To make this whole again I would need a fuel elbow fitting, a choke shaft, plate and knob, plus the box attach bracket and fasteners were missing.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have this carb form a 5hp engine. However, It has a different choke that comes out in the front of the air box instead of on the top. You would have to drill a hole for the choke actuator in the front of your air box; see the airbox in photo. Send PM if interested, otherwise, disregard.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

PM sent.
Has anyone used a 3.5 hp 2 stage before? Sounds like something better fitted to a lawn edger vs a snow thrower.
Sitting next to the driftbuster makes it look really small.
You might even say it's "cute".


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you are new to the forums here, let this be a warning. A year ago when I came here for the first time I owned 1 machine. Then I found an ad for a real oddball machine and came here to see if anyone could tell me about it. 
12 months later I have 4 snow blowers and will most likely be buying more.
Just warning you newbies.

Baby bear, moma bear and papa bear. "Delorean" is still in the garage waiting for flux capacitor.









Oh, and I'm a sucker for a good price. 
These were $40, $40, $80. The ST724 being the best deal of these three.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The MTD Snow-flite in my garage is a 3.5 hp, single with a chute. It's also a chain driven machine. It's not my first choice, but it's at the wife's aunts house, and she is happy with it.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

*dbert,*

there are much worse vices!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Fred9 said:


> there are much worse vices!


This is true.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I got to wondering what held the choke plate in the plastic shaft. I gained access to my 7hp unit with the same style choke. It's just pushed into the slot. I pulled it out a little, then pushed it back in. 
Now I know.
I guess it's too big to fall out and get sucked through the venturi. 
So if I had to, I would not be afraid to fabricate a small disc and buy the plastic shaft. I have some old mower carbs that probably have a shutter that I could start with. Otherwise I find a small piece of sheet metal of the right thickness.

















Will order:
Plastic Choke shaft
Choke control knob
fuel inlet elbow.

I also need the bracket on end of carb to attach carb cover.
I've seen all these (thanks to grump for the shaft part number) available.


----------

